# If you have 25 mins to spare....



## foxfish (14 Oct 2012)

Then watch this......



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQIPYkQD ... re=related


----------



## brycie1978 (15 Oct 2012)

That is 1 amazing setup, the amount of tetras in there is pretty unbelievable aswell.

Bet the fish cost more than a lot of peoples full setups   .


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Oct 2012)

that wasa great watch  cheers foxfish!  imagine having the support money and experience to pull something like that off... its mental!


----------



## mattwood (15 Oct 2012)

awesome, if money was no object!!!


----------



## foxfish (15 Oct 2012)

The tank probably burns 5 fire extinguishers worth of gas a day  :?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Oct 2012)

WOW...  Thanks for posting Foxfish.


> awesome, if money was no object!!!


 You`d have to either be a Premiership footballer or a city banker to afford anything like this. 20 x ADA Grand Solar 1`s thats almost £20,000 worth of lighting. Who was this tank commissioned for?


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Oct 2012)

Yeah right!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Oct 2012)

Well worth watching. Good to see even Amano has things go wrong....


----------



## Notator (2 Nov 2012)

Wow...just...WOW....
Now, If I can Just get the 6 right numbers, 20 years of experience and a bigger house I can do that...
Here, hold my beer..!


----------



## SmallestFrog (2 Nov 2012)

Great video. I had to laugh at the subtitle commenting it could turn into "vegetable soup"


----------



## Aron_Dip (4 Nov 2012)

There are a few vids split up into parts.. Really good viewing and very help full for us new guys http://youtu.be/OpXli4pFqMU <- here is another one


----------

